# My little Bro's first Deer!!



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I took my little brother out for the youth season. This was his last year to hunt in the youth season and I couldn't take him out until Sunday because I ahd tickets to the OSU-Michigan game. My dad couldn't go sat b/c of work and he had the bengals game on Sunday, so I managed to get to Warren county after Michigan sat to hunt with him, and he downed this nice 8 pointer with a twenty gauge with a rifled barrel. The deer just dropped on the spot. It is his first deer and we were both as excited as it gets. I have never seen a buck this big on this property, only basket racks. I have seen some sign but never the deer that make it until today when he made a fatal error. Here are the pics!


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Way to go Little Bro!!! Makes the hair on the back of my head stand up to read its your first deer! NICE NICE DEER!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Now thats one great lookin deer!!! Congrats on the first of many to come.


Bub


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome deer, congrats on your first.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful rack. Nice going and a real fine trophy.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats on his first!!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I am most jealous. That is a beautiful trophy!


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

Heck of a first deer, congrats


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go young bro !!! Thanks Kevin for sharing, you sound as excited as he must have been  . The Michigan/OSU game and this in the same weekend  Ya better be glad you are young  .CATKING


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads on the fine Buck!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

What is he going to do for an oncore? Hey do think that that smile could get any wider  
Nice that you got to share it with him.


----------

